# What are you doing today instead of watching the Royal Wedding



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2011)

since we know that any sane man does not care about the royal wedding, i Feel the question must be asked: what are you doing instead of watching the royal wedding today?

Right now i'm watching archived Eastern-European animation, and then later I'm going to London.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 29, 2011)

who's wedding?


----------



## Zorua (Apr 29, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> who's wedding?



http://live.independent.co.uk/Event/The_Royal_Wedding_Live


----------



## Raika (Apr 29, 2011)

Reading manga while waiting for my anime to finish downloading.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Apr 29, 2011)

What royal wedding? :/
I'm playing League of Legends all day


----------



## The Pi (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm watching it, not that I care I just want some crazy guy to attack someone. Not happened yet.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 29, 2011)

I took Nanaki out for a walk this morning, made some breakfast, and now I'm sat writing another chapter of my novel. Later I'm going to the local Game store with my little brother, he wants some Supreme Commander game or something. After that I'll take Nanaki out for another walk over to Yuna's, and...well, the rest is none of your business


----------



## Depravo (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm watching paint dry. It's slightly more entertaining, relevant and worthwhile.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I'm watching paint dry. It's slightly more entertaining, relevant and worthwhile.




...

i think i love you


----------



## R2DJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Portal 2


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm actually doing nothing at all... I got a day off at school and next week is vacation.
I think I'm going to re-install windows 7, because I now run 32 bit but I need 64 bit.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm watching the Royal Wedding. And I'm sane.

Don't mock me.

EDIT: Kate is hawt. And your post is sexist. There's women here too you know.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 29, 2011)

Wha?  It's today?  Well I'll be at school, but if I didn't have school I'd be finishing a volume of Ouran High School Host Club that I've been holding off on.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 29, 2011)

Chelsy is hot


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 29, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I'm watching the Royal Wedding. And I'm sane.
> 
> Don't mock me.



I promise not to mock you too heavily if you keep us informed of anything interesting that happens. You know, people in the crowd throwing eggs at the carriage, the priest's hat catching fire, a sniper taking potshots at the queen, etc.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 29, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kate blinks.... William Blinks..... Reverand Blah!.... Blah!.....  William looks bored, Kate falling asleep..... Oh! Kate just blinked again.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh I'm just post on the thread "What are you doing today instead of watching the Royal Wedding" which is in the General Off Topic Chat section of the forum which is on the website gbatemp.net.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Oh I'm just post on the thread "What are you doing today instead of watching the Royal Wedding" which is in the General Off Topic Chat section of the forum which is on the website gbatemp.net.



and you're doing this for the entire day, are you


----------



## hankchill (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm working, and making money.

Beats looking at a bunch of ugly British people


----------



## MrCooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sleep is more important


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not interested.

I'm still not over the Revolutionary War, dammit! We're honoring the enemy!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 29, 2011)

School.

I don't see what all the fuss is over a silly wedding.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm calling out from school because I never moved my load of laundry to the dryer. I'll then lie to myself and say that I'll catch up on piling school work.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 29, 2011)

'temping


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 29, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Chelsy is hot


I'm hot


----------



## GranolaBar (Apr 29, 2011)

Well can't hurt to watch the Royal Wedding right? I keep hearing Catherine, Kate, Royal, Wedding, West Minister Abbey....it's getting kinda annoying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it's a historical event so you can't blame people for making a fuss about it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 29, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Beats looking at a bunch of ugly British people



On behalf of my country, 






We don't all look like the royals, you know. Not everyone in this country looks like a lump of silly putty stretched over a ball bag.

As for me, I've been to Game with the little brother and ended up buying myself some new Xbox games, despite having to take the money out of my phone bill fund and having no guarantee that I can put it back in time to pay said bill. But sometimes you gotta just say fuck it and treat yourself, you know?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 29, 2011)

Was playing 360.


----------



## redact (Apr 29, 2011)

i was working 
got paid to ignore the two gits getting hitched


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm watching bits of it.

Not at the moment though. Will probably load a game or something at some point.
I can always go back and watch it again.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Apr 29, 2011)

I have finals today, but even that will be less painful than watching the royal wedding.


----------



## redact (Apr 29, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nowhere in that post does he say that all british are ugly, he says that these specific people that are being looked at are ugly


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Beats looking at a bunch of ugly British people



Kate, ahem, I mean the Duchess of Cambridge is definitely not ugly.


----------



## exentro (Apr 29, 2011)

@ kingdomblade

That's circumstantial hotness. If she wouldn't be marrying the prince everyone would go 'meh, iv'e seen hotter'


----------



## AvengerAkashi (Apr 29, 2011)

i'm playing warcraft 3 DOTA(defence of the ancients)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2011)

exentro said:
			
		

> @ kingdomblade
> 
> That's circumstantial hotness. If she wouldn't be marrying the prince everyone would go 'meh, iv'e seen hotter'


I don't agree. I think she looks hot whether or not she married the prince. And besides, my main point is the fact that not everyone in the wedding is ugly.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 29, 2011)

Portal 2, duh.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Gameboy Micro and just got Super Mario Bros 3 for it yesterday, that's what I will be doing all day


----------



## MrCooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm not interested.
> 
> I'm still not over the Revolutionary War, dammit! We're honoring the enemy!


Glad to see that you can hold a grudge for 200 years



Spoiler



*cough*fucking idiot*cough*


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 29, 2011)

TheWakkatic said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who said I am (no offense). I am just playing with my brother while my parents and grand parents hog the 42" Phillips Full HD TV.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm i wonder if their diet consists of pure vegetables which is why they live so long
You can't really say they look ugly compared to the standard 30 something year old chav.

Also how cliché, Prince William marries Kate Middle(class)ton ;D


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 29, 2011)

i am getting bandages ready.
tomorrow i have my 9th class/grade results and i know that my parents will either kick me out of the house or will take everything.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching war documentaries, I will be watching Gosick and Hen Zemi (TV) once the new episodes are out in Japan.  Nobody but misguided little girls would even think about wanting to be royalty, honestly royalty sucks you get no freedom and all the crap that goes on in royal life seriously if you don't believe me research some history, it's better to marry into other areas of wealth such as business, start a business or make millions or billions doing something else like the stock market or technology if you are smart enough.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 29, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tongue-in-cheek


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, since the Royal Wedding is pretty much done, I'm listening to some music and reading some e-books. I'll do this for another hour or so until I sleep. (it's 11:00 here)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 29, 2011)

Searching for porn featuring women who look like Kate.


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 29, 2011)

working


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2011)

Feeding my son, and then i'm off to play some GBA games on mah kompyootah


----------



## Ikki (Apr 29, 2011)

It was while I was at school so, act like if I was paying attention to the teacher.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 29, 2011)

play stuff with my BRAND NEW WHITE GAMECUBE CONTROLLER - on gamecube. Man I love having a nintendo's original controller again.

Plus, I am dirty Finnish guy, I ain't time for your high clean authorities brittnia


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Searching for porn featuring women who look like Kate.


You just _know_ Hustler, with their penchant for lookalike-porn, are working on a porno with doubles of the newlyweds (but hopefully not the rest of the royal family...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *shudders*). 

It will be called... "Royally screwed," or something, I dunno, I'm bad at making up porn titles.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like I'm not the only one tired of hearing about the royal wedding. 





Grace van Cutsem, age 3


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 29, 2011)

Posting in a thread asking what I'm doing today instead of watching the Royal Wedding.

Also thinking that the wedding is a huge waste of england's money.


----------



## Mesiskope (Apr 29, 2011)

your title might as well be what are you doing today?
Im glad you asked might play some dreamcast then run a little.


----------



## Pyrmon (Apr 29, 2011)

What wedding?


----------



## mad567 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ahh come on is just a wedding...
I don't give a f*ck about them....
The whole world is under the financial crisis and these guys spends a million pounds for a wedding. That's pretty ironic...

Also on topic the only thing I do instead of watching the wedding today is studying for the entrance exams and listen to music


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 29, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Posting in a thread asking what I'm doing today instead of watching the Royal Wedding.
> 
> Also thinking that the wedding is a huge waste of england's money.
> 
> ...



Can you imagine how much money England earns from this wedding? Do you think they don´t profit from this?


----------



## InuYasha (Apr 29, 2011)

Licking the paint off my wall...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 29, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 80% sure he was joking.

I was hoping for something interesting happen, like a gun shot, but no, it went exactly how it was supposed to. There could have at least have been some rain.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 29, 2011)

In an hour, working.
Really don't feel into working today. We should get the Royal Wedding off...haha.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 29, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can you imagine how much money England earns from this wedding? Do you think they don´t profit from this?



Not a big amount of money goes to england. The Biggest amount of money goes to the royal family for letting the media to have live the wedding and for letting the producers to use their name to produce products for souvenirs.
Also the British pay more taxes for the security for the wedding..

So my answer to your question is.
That the royal family get more profit than the british people...!!!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Apr 29, 2011)

I was out buying a tent.



			
				camurso_ said:
			
		

> ...snip



The "they bring in so much money" is the only argument Royalists have left. And it's total bull, they are always in the red personally, and cost the country more than they make. There's only those who want the right to say "it's a Christian country" as an excuse for bigotry and special treatment to faith groups who don't think the current Queen should be the last monarch and after she's gone we should start the process of becoming a truly modern secular democracy.

This wedding has apparently costed more than 6 months of unemployment and illness/disability benefits btw.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wedding? What's so Royal about that fail. I don't respect "high" society people so this is just plain crap. In my opinion, everyone is equal and will always be. There's no such thing as "Royal".


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2011)

I think if there was a scale that measured how much someone doesn't give a shit, Me caring about the "royal wedding" would be the reference reading for zero.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 29, 2011)

prolly taking a shit about that time...


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Playin my vidya.


----------



## ninditsu (Apr 29, 2011)

the wedding has zero purpose other than legally binding the two people as "partners" in the decision making in the state.

and during that time, i'm registering for classes.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 29, 2011)

What am I doing? I'm worrying about needing money for food, providing the best I can to my 2 disabled children, worrying about getting robbed by the hoodlums or my place burned down by the arsonist in my city. I'm thinking about the huge pile of laundry that needs to be put away, and the huge pile of dishes in the sink. I'm thinking about how my vehicle needs a lot of service work so my wife can continue her temp job making crap pay. I'm getting pissed at the high gas prices and how Exxon is reporting record profits while I suffer trying to put that gas into my tank.

[rant] Yeah, and while I struggle with everyday life like %90 of the rest of the world, there are these people that don't really deserve it but they were born into the perfect life where their worries are about which other royal people will sit where in their royal wedding. [sarcasm] Oh, such harsh worries. I would so hate to have to deal with their problems instead of my own. I am much happier struggling with my overweight wife that can't find the sense to get her ass in gear. I'd really hate to have a beautiful wife like Kate Middleton that I can rail everyday and fine dining day in and day out and everything all set for me for the rest of my life.[/sarcasm]

I honestly don't understand why these people are so 'royal'. It was their ancestor that worked hard and DESERVED to be a king bc of what they did for their people. Now their 'heirs' just feel as if that they deserve it bc thats how the people of their country treats them. I'm shocked there has not been a revolt of people wanting a democracy.... but then again, look at what it has done to the US.

Our democracy is a joke. It was made so it can be fair, but it is far from fair at all. Corporate greed and scum is what rules this country.

Are the royals any better than me? I'm sure they are, but I doubt that they are truly any better than the average person. But they were just born into it so they all get what they want. It is really more like a dictatorship, but they just aren't going and savagely killing people. "Our family runs this joint. Our family will ALWAYS run this joint. No way around it. No one can supersede our family. You are all less than us."

It's not like their is gold running through their viens. Yes, they are _decent_ to their people, but they are not doing anything spectacular that gives them the ability to continue to deserve that position.


People who I consider royalty in my eyes are; Albert Einstein, Issac Newton, Steven Hawking, Plato, Da Vinci, and all of the GREAT minds. And none of them needed or cared for the money or luxury. They all live with their own purpose of thinking deeper and differently than anyone else in history.
[/rant]

BTW, have you ever noticed that 'Prince William' smiles like butthead?







^^ I could not find any better pic for comparison, but it is there.   LOL, even the nose. LOLOLOL
[youtube]1-te0pEIa9U[/youtube]


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2011)

As of right now? Hoofing it down to the unemployment line. My wife was just fired from her job that she had for 6 years. FML


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 29, 2011)

Really? Is this stupid wedding THAT FREAKING IMPORTANT? It's just two random-ass people that are using the law to bind themselves together.

Why the FUCK would I give a shit? Sure, he's a _*Prince*_. Yeah. Nice. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 29, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Kate, ahem, I mean the Duchess of Cambridge is definitely not ugly.


I know if I had the chance, I would rail that bitch from here to kingdom-cum

Giggitty

But I am not some royal prince, so I don't have a chance. I guess it will be just fat chicks for me.

BTW, WTF is this bitch wearing on her head? (the 'princess' on the right)




Is she like from Star Wars or some shit? Does she actually think it looks good bc it was made by some fashion designer god shit?


----------



## injected11 (Apr 29, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Licking the paint off my wall...


You bastard. Depravo just watched the damn thing dry. Now someone needs to do it all over again...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm, what im doing? Watching a show about cartoon ponies... and loveing EVERY SECOND OF IT.

Albeit, is was researching stuff before that... science, magic, misconceptions, how to kill the royal family and get away with it, human cloneing, pokemon.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 29, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Hmm, what im doing? Watching a show about cartoon ponies... and loveing EVERY SECOND OF IT.
> 
> Albeit, is *was researching* stuff before that... science, magic, misconceptions, *how to kill the royal family and get away with it*, human cloneing, pokemon.


I was hoping for some drama out of this ordeal. It would make my day a little brighter. But I'm not about to start with the Princess Dianna jokes.... too cruel and I might upset some people.

Either way, careful of what you say man. The world will get the FBI or whatever other BS organization that resides in your country to hunt you down and kill you for such a simple statement.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sleeping, then making phone calls about the job I start on Monday and finding out where the hell the rehearsal is for a gig I gotta play


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 30, 2011)

My boyfriend.

No, I'm joking. I'm actually trying to find a job.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)

Nothing.

I don't really give a crap about the wedding, though I did try to find something to do as most of the channels were all about the wedding.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 30, 2011)

Whatever I normally do.  I don't live in the UK, therefore I have no real reason to care.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 30, 2011)

I heard nothing about a Royal Wedding until this morning, when my Social Studies teacher mentioned it, lul.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 30, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, unlikely, obviously I formed that statement in jest by the given context, so no one in their right mind would think I was actually being serious.

Further more, Ive expressed no interest in actually committing the deed, just an interest in hypotheticals surrounding the situation.
Was hopeing someone would do it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would have made my day to see those pesky leeches killed.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 30, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I'm watching the Royal Wedding. And I'm sane.
> 
> Don't mock me.
> 
> EDIT: Kate is hawt. And your post is sexist. There's women here too you know.


Erm yeah. I watched it, too after waking up from my afternoon nap. It's not like there's any other show on the channels.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 30, 2011)

Instead of watching the wedding, I found out my buddy was collecting goods for the town five miles from here that got flattened by two EF-4 tornadoes on Wednesday, so I went and helped out.


----------



## m3rox (Apr 30, 2011)

I did what any normal person would do, I lived my life (well, I slept through the wedding).


----------



## haflore (Apr 30, 2011)

Just hanging, doing the usual.
Played a lot of Scarface.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Apr 30, 2011)

Same old things.
Eat, sleep, pawn some people.
The usual.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 30, 2011)

I watched some zombie movies, and some fucked up movies.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 1, 2011)

i was a weekend away from home doing things i like


----------

